# 17” rally ll. Ride Quality and comfort?



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

I just purchased a 1968 GTO. Would like to have the 17” Rally ll rims , I’m worried about ride comfort There is a lot about size, but what about a 300 mile trip. I want to the ride quality. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Atarchus (Aug 4, 2020)

I don't have them, but I would imagine ride quality would be fine. I have bilstein shocks in my '70 and it still has a softer ride than my Explorer Sport lol.

That said, I wish we could get some classic raised white letter tires in 17" sizes. Until then, I'm sticking with my 15's.


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

Atarchus said:


> I don't have them, but I would imagine ride quality would be fine. I have bilstein shocks in my '70 and it still has a softer ride than my Explorer Sport lol.
> 
> That said, I wish we could get some classic raised white letter tires in 17" sizes. Until then, I'm sticking with my 15's.


Thanks. Love the white lettering myself.


----------

